
Uber dealt blow after EU court classifies it as transport service - SirLJ
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-court/uber-dealt-blow-after-eu-court-classifies-it-as-transport-service-idUSKBN1EE0W3
======
exhilaration
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15968034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15968034)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've merged the discussions.

------
runesoerensen
Discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15968034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15968034)

